# expensive vs budget. actual speed difference???



## respro (Jun 21, 2012)

I know this question has been beat to death but I have a specific question. Here's the scenario:
Bicyclist who can average 25mph for 1 hour on his $6000.00 carbon bike. This is his maximum speed he can maintain for one hour. 
Same bicyclist riding the same route on a $1500.00 aluminum, steel or any other material bike. Lets assume the same wheels, geometry and gearing. 
Has there actually been any research to show what concrete performance gains we get from the more expensive components and frames?
I'm wondering if there will be any appreciable differences in the two above rides.
Another reason is I want to get another bike thats not carbon this time. I'm convinced that it's super sweet to pass somebody who's riding a several thousand dollar bike while you're on your aluminum bike that you have 600.00 in.:thumbsup:


----------



## canuckjgc (Jan 25, 2010)

You need research for this? Seriously? 

Unless you are vying for the yellow jersey, no difference.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

respro said:


> I'm convinced that it's super sweet to pass somebody who's riding a several thousand dollar bike while you're on your aluminum bike that you have 600.00 in.:thumbsup:


 Really that impresses you? Do you make sure to ask them if they want to race as you pass them? Or do you just assume that by passing them they're riding at their max speed and give yourself an invisible pat on the back?

But what if they're on a $4000 alum bike? I guess it wouldn't be possible for you to pass them then.
CAAD10 BLACK INC. - CAAD10 - Elite Road - Road - Bikes - 2013


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

At $1500, the lower end bike won't likely be able to have the same wheels if you want a frame or other components so that puts a hole in your analysis. But ignoring that, I'd guess anywhere from 10s for a well made frame to 2m for a poorly made frame with a lack of stiffness.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

tlg said:


> Really that impresses you? Do you make sure to ask them if they want to race as you pass them? Or do you just assume that by passing them they're riding at their max speed and give yourself an invisible pat on the back?
> 
> But what if they're on a $4000 alum bike? I guess it wouldn't be possible for you to pass them then.
> caad10 black inc. - caad10 - elite road - road - bikes - 2013


it upsets me when people have more money than me.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

spade2you said:


> it upsets me when people have more money than me.


I know what you mean. This morning I was at a red light in my car (Saturn). There was an old lady in an Audi TT turbo next to me. Does she really think she's fast in her expensive car?!
The light turned green.. I poped the clutch, and left granny in the dust! It was super sweet. I felt so awesome I gave myself an invisible pat on the back for my massive display of dominance.


----------



## SixPackABS (May 24, 2013)

It's not the price of the bike, it's the color that matters. Red one's ride faster.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

I think the original post has been effectively dropped...


----------



## respro (Jun 21, 2012)

tlg said:


> Really that impresses you? Do you make sure to ask them if they want to race as you pass them? Or do you just assume that by passing them they're riding at their max speed and give yourself an invisible pat on the back?
> 
> But what if they're on a $4000 alum bike? I guess it wouldn't be possible for you to pass them then.
> CAAD10 BLACK INC. - CAAD10 - Elite Road - Road - Bikes - 2013


OK tlg, I'll be a little more specific just for you. What I meant was it's super sweet when you pass someone who has the hammer down on their expensive bike. Like in a race. Kind of like the feeling you got when you showed up to a group ride and everyone picked on you for having a kickstand on your road bike and you left them in the dust on the ride. You know, super sweet.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I want a fast bike.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

respro said:


> Another reason is I want to get *another bike thats not carbon this time*. I'm convinced that it's super sweet to pass somebody who's riding a several thousand dollar bike while you're on your aluminum bike that you have 600.00 in.:thumbsup:


So you're going to downgrade your bike so you can go around passing people with carbon bikes like you used to have to feel good.

Please tell me you are a troll? PLEASE.

I kind of numbed to all the clowns who like passing expensive bikes but this is a whole new level.


----------



## DCash (Jun 20, 2012)

respro said:


> Another reason is I want to get another bike thats not carbon this time. I'm convinced that it's super sweet to pass somebody who's riding a several thousand dollar bike while you're on your aluminum bike that you have 600.00 in.:thumbsup:


Hi Fred,

Bikes aren't fast, bikes are efficient. I would be lying if I said I didn't feel a little smug when I passed a dentist riding his new Trek Series one with Di2 while riding my homebuilt open mold Chinese frame. But then I look to the other side and a guy in his sixties just blew by on a steel frame with downtube shifter that's probably older than I am. Technology helps but cycling is first a measure of fitness and dedication.

Unless you have a number on your back; please only race yourself.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

InfiniteLoop said:


> At $1500, the lower end bike won't likely be able to have the same wheels if you want a frame or other components so that puts a hole in your analysis. But ignoring that, I'd guess anywhere from 10s for a well made frame to 2m for a poorly made frame with a lack of stiffness.


Heheh, very funny, that one!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

respro said:


> OK tlg, I'll be a little more specific just for you. What I meant was it's super sweet when you pass someone who has the hammer down on their expensive bike. Like in a race. Kind of like the feeling you got when you showed up to a group ride and everyone picked on you for having a kickstand on your road bike and you left them in the dust on the ride. You know, super sweet.


How do you know they have the hammer down... like in a race? How do you know they're not partially hammering it? How do you know if they've rode 10mi or 100mi? Unless you ask them to race you, you're just being a poser.

So you showed up at a group ride and got belittled? And now you want to belittle others?

Why don't you enter a race with your $600 alum bike and let us know how you do? Surely you could pass a whole bunch of people.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

tlg said:


> How do you know they have the hammer down... like in a race? How do you know they're not partially hammering it? How do you know if they've rode 10mi or 100mi? Unless you ask them to race you, you're just being a poser.
> 
> So you showed up at a group ride and got belittled? And now you want to belittle others?
> 
> Why don't you enter a race with your $600 alum bike and let us know how you do? Surely you could pass a whole bunch of people.


Prior to cycling, I had been a guitarist and bassist. It was always entertaining how much pride someone took in "beating" someone in a "competition" when they were using a cheaper instrument. 'Tis lame.


----------



## aramis (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a DI2 BMC roadracer, I think msrp is $4000+. I have a aluminum 2010 raleigh w/ 10 speed 105 I bought off craigslist for $280 with wheels that were too out of round/true to use. I have the same gearing on both and usually use similar wheels/tires on both and set up similarly. 

They are about exactly the same speed wise as far as I can tell. 

The aluminum bike is about 3 #'s heavier.

I like having the cheap bike because I throw it in my car and take it places I'd worry about my fancy bike getting damaged or stolen. Sometimes I leave it in my car with my gear bag and if I'm somewhere cool I can take a quick ride. 

I like riding the BMC because I don't have to worry about dropping the chain and multiple shifts at once and it's smoother on crappy roads and it looks neat.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

View attachment 282361


Yep..


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

A little over a month ago, I was riding downtown at a fairly decent pace, on my Marin Muirwoods 29er, when suddenly this little lady passes me up on some kinda Dahon folder bicycle. The fact that she was a petite looking lady passing me up with relative ease, kinda ticked me off. Then when I considered the fact that she did it on a little midget-bike-of-a-folder, made me just downright livid!  The nerve of some weak little lady passing up a known strong cyclist, feared the world over!


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Zeet said:


> A little over a month ago, I was riding downtown at a fairly decent pace, on my Marin Muirwoods 29er, when suddenly this little lady passes me up on some kinda Dahon folder bicycle. The fact that she was a petite looking lady passing me up with relative ease, kinda ticked me off. Then when I considered the fact that she did it on a little midget-bike-of-a-folder, made me just downright livid!  The nerve of some weak little lady passing up a known strong cyclist, feared the world over!


What you ride, doesn't matter nearly as much as how you ride it! No matter how much your flashlight costs, if you insert weak batteries, it will cast dim light. I guess I just must have been tired that day...


----------



## respro (Jun 21, 2012)

Will a Mod please close this thread. 
Thanks to those who gave helpful info.
I guess I'll never learn.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Zeet said:


> No matter how much your flashlight costs, if you insert weak batteries, it will cast dim light.


You put it in the nutshell.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

respro said:


> Will a Mod please close this thread.
> Thanks to those who gave helpful info.
> I guess I'll never learn.


You asked a silly question and now you don't like the responses. 

I don't understand.


----------



## nigel91 (May 16, 2012)

*Final thoughts everyone?*



respro said:


> Will a Mod please close this thread.
> Thanks to those who gave helpful info.
> I guess I'll never learn.


I ride nice carbon road bikes because I like the way they feel - I doubt I'd be any faster than on an entry level steel road bike with Tiagra or whatever. I'm not racing so who cares if I'm a minute slower over a 2 hr ride?

To me the value in having a nice bike/car/camera/whatever is because I love it I want to use it more, clean it more, maintain it properly so the price or speed differences are not relevant to me.

If I had a cheap roadie I wouldn't feel guilty about wasting it by not riding it so to me the nice gear is motivation!!

Best reason to own a good bike I think????


----------



## Kumachan (Jan 15, 2013)

The speed depends more on your shirt than the price of a bike. Seriously.
Expensive bicycle gives more enjoyable ride and more potential for some things but refined speed depends on your legs and partly of tires. And jersey.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Kumachan said:


> Expensive bicycle gives more enjoyable ride and more potential for some things but refined speed depends on your legs and partly of tires. And jersey.


Ooh, "refined speed"! Now I know what I must have been missing all of these years. Klutz that I am, I have just been shooting for raw, unrefined speed. Probably I've been wearing the wrong jersey, too. No wonder I suck at this bicycle riding thing...

P.S.: My wife says my legs are pretty, though.


----------



## Kumachan (Jan 15, 2013)

Pirx said:


> Ooh, "refined speed"! Now I know what I must have been missing all of these years. Klutz that I am, I have just been shooting for raw, unrefined speed. Probably I've been wearing the wrong jersey, too. No wonder I suck at this bicycle riding thing...
> 
> P.S.: My wife says my legs are pretty, though.


No need to get offensive. You are pretty clear what "refined speed" means; I cannot say "every bike runs 35 mph". It all depends on the slope, training and wheather but in all perfect (impossible) conditions you get what's called "refined" speed.

Btw., my girls love my legs too. Not only legs.


----------

